# What Do You Do For A Living?



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 1, 2020)

Obviously a lot of chefs and food service workers, though many of us are either passionate or used to work in the industry. 

I retired from the USAF 3.5 years ago and have been working in the financial industry since then. I'm currently a project manager for a global program in HR. 

What about you?


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 1, 2020)

I work in a peri anesthesia unit in south central PA. I got out of kitchens just in time, but I do miss it in some ways.


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

I work in a zoo


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> I work in a zoo


They pay the pandas?


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

with all you can eat bamboo


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 1, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> I work in a peri anesthesia unit in south central PA. I got out of kitchens just in time, but I do miss it in some ways.


Nice! I live in south east PA in Chester County. I'm from Lancaster though.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 1, 2020)

I’m an influencer.


----------



## ian (Jun 1, 2020)

I like these threads. 37 yr old mathematician working at Boston College.

@panda, my office can be a zoo sometimes too. i imagine working in a kitchen is even worse. it’s pretty terrible that they pay you in bamboo, tho. i would complain to HR, if there is one.


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 1, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Nice! I live in south east PA in Chester County. I'm from Lancaster though.


In a previous career I worked for Gmac (now Ally) in Horsham (lived in Doylestown). Man, that was some good pizza and cheesesteaks. 

Anyway, work in finance down here in Austin, TX. Only food experience I have was when I worked on a fish processor off the coast of Alaska for a summer. You've never had fresh fried "fish from the icy Bering Sea" until you've had fresh pollack chips. But I did learn that if the fish stick doesn't flake, don't eat it. Ever. Came away with 4 20lb cases of flash frozen cod, about the same of pollack. Could have had a couple cases of squid but I was a dumba** that didn't know what "calamai" was, nor did I know what "ceviche" as when the crew was chopping up fresh squid for it.


----------



## rickbern (Jun 1, 2020)

I work in an architectural firm, provide technical support to both computers (IT) and people (high end 3d modeling). I'm one of those guys that can draw a really beautiful profile if I put my mind to it. @ian , what branch of mathematics are you in? I'm good friends with a guy named Hyman Bass, he was pretty influential in trees, into math education now.


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m an influencer.


That's what sea said. I asked her 'on pornhub?'


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 1, 2020)

Banquet Sous, with no guess on when I'll get back to doing that. Last year a friend and I had started a upscale catering company which was slow rolling. We did a couple of events. Due to the recent events we got a bid for a government program feeding seniors a couple days a week. Its been great exposure for the company and 2021 is almost full with weddings I don't know if ill ever go back to the hotel...


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 1, 2020)

Also the government pays pretty good.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok, I’m not an influencer. I just thought it sounded contemporary. I’m a stay home dad. (I have a lot of bad influence over my kids, but that doesn’t really make me an influencer).


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 1, 2020)

There days my top priority is stay at home dad. The various other side gigs include helping my wife with her business (CFO, CIT, and chief dish washer), I also make sawdust and grind some knives on the side. Before the kids I used my PhD in organic chemistry for drug discovery.


----------



## ian (Jun 1, 2020)

rickbern said:


> I work in an architectural firm, provide technical support to both computers (IT) and people (high end 3d modeling). I'm one of those guys that can draw a really beautiful profile if I put my mind to it. @ian , what branch of mathematics are you in? I'm good friends with a guy named Hyman Bass, he was pretty influential in trees, into math education now.



Geometry. Close enough that I do know Bass-Serre theory! I met Hyman Bass briefly at a math ed conference years ago - the only ed conference I’ve attended. Doubt he remembers though. Funny!


----------



## Chefget (Jun 1, 2020)

Graduated culinary in '84 (LaVarenne in Paris), exec chef/restaurant owner since'89 (got lucky). Now retired (?)


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 1, 2020)

ian said:


> Geometry. Close enough that I do know Bass-Serre theory! I met Hyman Bass briefly at a math ed conference years ago - the only ed conference I’ve attended. Doubt he remembers though. Funny!



I must say I’m slightly envious Ian. Not only are you really good at math I would imagine it’s something your passionate about... meanwhile I’m over here complaining about having to quadruple recipe sizes and actually measure things whenever I bake.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 1, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Nice! I live in south east PA in Chester County. I'm from Lancaster though.


I grew up on Lancaster, Akron actually. I live in palm beach now.


----------



## ian (Jun 1, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I must say I’m slightly envious Ian. Not only are you really good at math I would imagine it’s something your passionate about... meanwhile I’m over here complaining about having to quadruple recipe sizes and actually measure things whenever I bake.



Hah, we all have our difficult moments. A few days ago, I was making some bread dough while minding an unhappy child and suddenly realized that all the measurements were for an 80% hydration starter instead of my usual 100%. Doing the conversions in my head while enduring the screaming was not my happiest math moment.

edit: i seem to talk a lot about my screaming child on here. He’s actually quite lovely most of the time. 

2nd edit: the above is an extreme example. quadrupling stuff is hard for anyone.... cause there’s always one ingredient you forget to quadruple


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 1, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ok, I’m not an influencer. I just thought it sounded contemporary. I’m a stay home dad. (I have a lot of bad influence over my kids, but that doesn’t really make me an influencer).


That was my plan, until the second(my third) came along.  

retirement? What’s that?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

A professional Kiyoshi Kato and TF spruiker and fanboy


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 1, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> I grew up on Lancaster, Akron actually. I like in palm beach now.


I’ll trade you palm beach for Hershey? It’ll smell good here, I’m about a month.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 1, 2020)

Hershey is fun around Christmas, I moved to Florida though so I dont have to do winter anymore lol. I feel like it used to smell a lot stronger of chocolate in the 90s than it does now.


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 1, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> Hershey is fun around Christmas, I moved to Florida though so I dont have to do winter anymore lol. I feel like it used to smell a lot stronger of chocolate in the 90s than it does now.


I’m over winter as well. That’s why I want to trade . But yeah, the smell isn’t quite as awesome as it used to be. Or maybe my nose sucks now.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 1, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> That was my plan, until the second(my third) came along.
> 
> retirement? What’s that?


Haha, ooops! 
I have a job too, but not when I’m a stay home dad. I miss work a lot.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jun 1, 2020)

full time knifemaker bladesmith for 2 1/2 yrs.
prior to this was in manufacturing operations mgmt for 25 yrs, aerospace CNC machine shops and investment casting foundry, also a stint for about 4-5 yrs owning operating 3 auto collision shops.

and to further impress you, i have two masters degrees


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> with all you can eat bamboo





Is this you? Big fan


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

I used to be a PC Repair Technician. Boss accused me of stealing and withheld some pay. I was complaining about it with my neighbor and Chef friend. They were hiring a dishwasher, beginning of 2008. I took the job. About 3 weeks in, one of the line cooks gave their 2 week notice. I got moved to line. Learned every station. Then moved away, middle 2009. Worked in a wannabe Chuck E. Cheese with a Mexican Restaurant in it. They sucked, business sucked. Switch to a bar/lounge/nightclub. They went out of business. Worked in a retirement home. Got tired of that place. My old restaurant was hiring. I went back, 2013. Been there ever since. But it's time to move on. I'm not related or old family friends of the owner. No advancement and Sous works and knows less than me.


----------



## daveb (Jun 1, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> meanwhile I’m over here complaining about having to quadruple recipe sizes and actually measure things whenever I bake.



Metric is your friend....


----------



## Nemo (Jun 1, 2020)

ian said:


> I like these threads. 37 yr old mathematician working at Boston College.



I aspire to one day learning maths well enough to understand the equations behind quantum mechanics.

Pipe dream, I know...


----------



## Krwlngicarus (Jun 1, 2020)

I am a professional AEA actor for a decade and based in Minneapolis since 2016. Mostly doing musical theater, but sprinkled in with the occasional play as well. So effectively during this time it means I am unemployed lol.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 1, 2020)

Operations Supervisor at a Manufacturing firm that produces Medical devices.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Retired in 2006 - it's been a long time.


----------



## dafox (Jun 1, 2020)

Retired perfusionist (heart-lung bypass machine), registered nurse, work 1 day a week, volunteer sexton, Greek Orthodox church.


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 1, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ok, I’m not an influencer. I just thought it sounded contemporary. I’m a stay home dad. (I have a lot of bad influence over my kids, but that doesn’t really make me an influencer).



I am extremely thankful for the correction, disposing of the bodies is such a bother.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jun 1, 2020)

Krwlngicarus said:


> I am a professional AEA actor for a decade and based in Minneapolis since 2016. Mostly doing musical theater, but sprinkled in with the occasional play as well. So effectively during this time it means I am unemployed lol.


AEA means a union stage and theater actor?


----------



## Krwlngicarus (Jun 1, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> AEA means a union stage and theater actor?


That is correct Actors Equity Association (AEA) is the union I belong to for theatrical work.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jun 1, 2020)

Nemo said:


> I aspire to one day learning maths well enough to understand the equations behind quantum mechanics.
> 
> Pipe dream, I know...



Pipe dream? Not so! But you would have to dedicate a large amount of time to the knowledge. If you could bootstrap your foundational knowledge (maybe you already have it?) up to a level where you could begin to study something like the Feynman Lectures, you will be on your way.

In all things maths related I am a hack... (sorry @ian). I prefer to take equations for granted and only use them as an unambiguous formalism to try to understand the high-level concepts. Recall that maths is a descriptive language - it is a precise tool for describing phenomena. On one level of understanding (where I prefer to sit), you learn to "read" this language. On another deeper level you learn to "speak" this language. At this deeper level you are able to solve problems and derive equations. This requires some pretty serious domain knowledge* and associated mathematical chops! I am too old and tired for this  


* I know nothing about quantum mechanics but work in a maths adjacent field. For any 'domain', you can't simply know maths and have an instant understanding of the domain (although it helps ). While maths can describe many domains, you often need the corresponding context of assumptions, constraints, rational for modelling choices... etc. This is perhaps a long winded way of saying you can enjoy the concepts of a topic like quantum mechanics by studying the 'domain' and its context without being held back too much by the maths? Finding educational sources that you resonate with is the key!


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 1, 2020)

Formerly a mathematician, now a software engineer. The hours are better and there's more cash for knives


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jun 1, 2020)

Country Club Chef. We have three 18 hole courses, pool, & tennis. Season is in full bloom, covid be damned.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 1, 2020)

Civil engineer. My focus is heavy construction project for the State of California. I do bridges and buildings mostly. Moved to Sonoma Wine country where winters storms are always trying to wash away HWY-1. So now I do retaining walls as well.


----------



## Kippington (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow... I'm an uneducated brute compared to you guys.

Dropped out of high school and ended up cooking over the next 15 years - one of the places was a fine-dining restaurant. At the very least I got my qualifications for that.
Making knives now.


----------



## Migraine (Jun 2, 2020)

Doctor. Currently in my second year after qualification in the UK working a paediatric rotation. After I finish foundation training in a few months, I plan to locum for a while then apply for a paediatric training post.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 2, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Civil engineer. My focus is heavy construction project for the State of California. I do bridges and buildings mostly. Moved to Sonoma Wine country where winters storms are always trying to wash away HWY-1. So now I do retaining walls as well.


I lived in Vacaville before I retired from the USAF. My wife is from Sacramento.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 2, 2020)

Migraine said:


> Doctor. Currently in my second year after qualification in the UK working a paediatric rotation. After I finish foundation training in a few months, I plan to locum for a while then apply for a paediatric training post.


Man, you are in high demand these days...not that you weren't before.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 2, 2020)

I am a cook now....or will be one again soon when Montco opens outdoor dining. For years I was in the credit card and sub-prime mortgage business. In fact, I worked right next-door to Ericso1 in Horsham PA.

At the end of the day now, I sometimes feel greasy, but never as greasy as I felt when I was in the mortgage business. Life is better when you are doing something you believe in!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 2, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I am a cook now....or will be one again soon when Montco opens outdoor dining. For years I was in the credit card and sub-prime mortgage business. In fact, I worked right next-door to Ericso1 in Horsham PA.
> 
> At the end of the day now, I sometimes feel greasy, but never as greasy as I felt when I was in the mortgage business. Life is better when you are doing something you believe in!


I think we relatively close, i live in Chester County and work in Newark DE.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 2, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I think we relatively close, i live in Chester County and work in Newark DE.



I kind of think so too. I live in southwest Montco, but used to work in Berwyn, Chester county. Ugh...Newark sounds like a harrowing commute. In my mortgage days, I had some direct reports who worked in the Wilmington office. 95 is like deathrace at rushhour


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 2, 2020)

Not bad at all for me, I live in Avondale so the commute doesn't include 95. All backroads. I used to work in AML investigations before now. That may become a reality again as the economy collapses.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 2, 2020)

A nice pastoral drive to and from also makes life better!


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 2, 2020)

Retired Periodontist, thumbs fell apart, i was not happily retired until covid. Every cloud has a silver lining. 
Interesting to see all the Montco members. Grew up in Hatboro, college in Doylestown now in Lansdale. 
Got hooked up with local church once a week they do a community meal for the less fortunate. We prep for 100. 4 of us in the kitchen. I was able to make positive changes (like real gravy instead of powdered mix) real mashed, frozen vegetables instead of canned. So i had something meaningful other than being a dad. I cooked 287 lbs of turkey in November. 
Don't know if community meal will ever come back. 
I am 69 so my job is to stay at home now.


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm retired but my past employment history includes landscape designer/horticultural consultant/Japanese garden pruner, the wholesale/importing bicycle parts industry, high end audio sales, retail beer and wine buyer, and public health epidemiology research assistant.


----------



## Runner_up (Jun 2, 2020)

I guess these days for a living I fill out the unemployment forms once a week. 

Once upon a time I ran restaurants


----------



## demcav (Jun 2, 2020)

I teach culinary arts at a community college. Lots of WebEx online teaching during the past 3 months -- fine for lecture courses, but not the most effective for labs.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 2, 2020)

Private banker with a focus on legacy planning. I have side gigs in auto detailing and Japanese beef importing.


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 2, 2020)

Great professions and talents on this chat - living in Switzerland for the last 8 years, before that McLean, VA, before that NYC and before that NJ and Philly.

head of a small business consulting firm with offices in Switzerland, Singapore, and US

degrees in science and economics plus the dreaded MBA


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

co-owner of a small civil engineering company that specializes in the the exteriors of buildings. We get to work on many of the cool DC-area gov't buildings. Been at it for more decades than I care to admit.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pyrotechnist. Outdoor display work, indoor/proximate, stage, movie and video SFX. Also do "gun wrangling" and provide armorer services for video & movies. Licensed to manufacture and import explosives. Co owner of a pyrotechnic display company.

Basically, I work in the entertainment industry- I blow stuff up and set things on fire to amuse people. Or used to, back when we could get an audience together... It's been a really thin year. 

Also, I get to spend more and more time doing little things to keep other people doing the actual work... Moving paper- permitting, insurance, various types of compliance. Logistics, training, getting and keeping people's certifications.
*
"I’ve a very diverse and peculiar skill set, and ordinarily no place to use the half of it. Soon enough, I’ll be too old for most of it. Truth to tell, I probably already am."
-William Gibson, Zero History*

In a previous life, I did work in several restaurants doing everything from dishwashing through prep and line chef, was the morning manager for one place too.


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 2, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I am a cook now....or will be one again soon when Montco opens outdoor dining. For years I was in the credit card and sub-prime mortgage business. In fact, I worked right next-door to Ericso1 in Horsham PA.



Co-workers in the office sing/screaming "fly eagles fly!" still haunts my dreams. 
They decided to consolidate the office after I'd been there for 9 months. They were going to move anyone that wanted to somewhere in CT, think it was Hartford. There was also an opening out in Salt Lake. I'm from Washington State, so pretty easy to guess which direction I went.


----------



## MindTone (Jun 2, 2020)

Nemo said:


> I aspire to one day learning maths well enough to understand the equations behind quantum mechanics.
> 
> Pipe dream, I know...



I'm gonna spend the summer trying to understand Maxwell's equations! Next year sometime I'll get to Quantum mechanics, wanna join in insanity that is higher mathematics? 

I'm a physics student so I just use math, I've never understood the proofs even though I sort of get the math


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Pyrotechnist. Outdoor display work, indoor/proximate, stage, movie and video SFX. Also do "gun wrangling" and provide armorer services for video & movies. Licensed to manufacture and import explosives.
> 
> Basically, I work in the entertainment industry- I blow stuff up and set things on fire to amuse people. Or used to, back when we could get an audience together... It's been a really thin year.
> 
> In a previous life, I did work in several restaurants doing everything from dishwashing through prep and line chef, was the morning manager for one place too.



You win the thread, of course.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 2, 2020)

ian said:


> You win the thread, of course.



It's a lot sweatier, occasionally more boring or maddening and generaly dirtier than it looks from the audience...


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 2, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Pyrotechnist. Outdoor display work, indoor/proximate, stage, movie and video SFX. Also do "gun wrangling" and provide armorer services for video & movies. Licensed to manufacture and import explosives. Co owner of a pyrotechnic display company.
> 
> Basically, I work in the entertainment industry- I blow stuff up and set things on fire to amuse people. Or used to, back when we could get an audience together... It's been a really thin year.
> 
> ...



Great post, extra credit awarded for the quote from Gibson's Bigend/Blue Ant books which are my favorites among his writings so far. IMO he did a great job of capturing the early 21st C zeitgeist.


----------



## AT5760 (Jun 2, 2020)

Are we going to create a KKF math study group? If so I’m in! Math was my first love. Then I detoured into law and that’s likely where I’ll stay.


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Are we going to create a KKF math study group? If so I’m in! Math was my first love. Then I detoured into law and that’s likely where I’ll stay.



heh, it seems to be getting a lot more appreciation that in other circles. usually the reaction to “i’m a mathematician” is either “i hated math”, “i’m so bad at math”, or “.....” + sidestepping sneakily toward the door.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


> Retired Periodontist, thumbs fell apart, i was not happily retired until covid. Every cloud has a silver lining.
> Interesting to see all the Montco members. Grew up in Hatboro, college in Doylestown now in Lansdale.
> Got hooked up with local church once a week they do a community meal for the less fortunate. We prep for 100. 4 of us in the kitchen. I was able to make positive changes (like real gravy instead of powdered mix) real mashed, frozen vegetables instead of canned. So i had something meaningful other than being a dad. I cooked 287 lbs of turkey in November.
> Don't know if community meal will ever come back.
> I am 69 so my job is to stay at home now.


are your teeth perfect? hehe..my dentist, his teeth are pristine. OCD pristine. he has taught me a lot.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 2, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> are your teeth perfect? hehe..my dentist, his teeth are pristine. OCD pristine. he has taught me a lot.


Not perfect but clean!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Are we going to create a KKF math study group? If so I’m in! Math was my first love. Then I detoured into law and that’s likely where I’ll stay.




i was awful in math. barely got past high school. a cheerleader Kelly O helped me the entire way. . i actually failed college math classes. i blame the ballet dancer girls..dated one and she erased all school motivation. i fell off the college grid.

as i got older the math tingle got me. i felt like i cheated myself by not trying. i was honestly scared. i went back to school and buckled down. got tutors, extra help..did my homework multiple times... i realized that math built upon itself. you learn more and more using what you already know. BAM! got straight A's the second time around, which was diluted by my failing grades..of course.

just the other day, my bosses had a sketch of angles up for some bridge problem. arguing..i said, "hey that is Theorem 2.13!" i remember it from my second year of high school. what a trip!

now i am a Civil Engineer. i wish i could find Kelly O. i'm sure she is married and has a different last name.


----------



## Matus (Jun 2, 2020)

I went from PhD in particle Physics, to University job for a bit, then turned to industry and went through product development, system engineering and since about a year project management. In the middle of planning right now (and barely eating, sleeping or KKF moderating)


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 2, 2020)

Dayum Bert.....I wanna do what you do, that sounds fun! I occasionally set stuff on fire, but only if I am trying to do too many things at once. Or use too much butter in a saute pan


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> now i am a Civil Engineer. i wish i could find Kelly O. i'm sure she is married and has a different last name.


Chicks named Kelly O don't hang w/ engineering geeks


----------



## hennyville (Jun 2, 2020)

I am circus manager, actually head chef in italian restaurant.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Chicks named Kelly O don't hang w/ engineering geeks


 ouch...sad but probably true. man, she was so smart.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm a medical research student with a focus on neuroepigenetics. I work as a line cook in a classic french restaurant to pay my way through it.

Unlike you guys I'm impressively bad at math, which is why I went in this direction I think


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> It's a lot sweatier, occasionally more boring or maddening and generaly dirtier than it looks from the audience...


But you make loud BOOMS, legally. You win!


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 2, 2020)

hennyville said:


> I am circus manager, actually head chef in italian restaurant.


So the second part of your sentence is redundant.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> I'm a medical research student with a focus on neuroepigenetics. I work as a line cook in a classic french restaurant to pay my way through it.
> 
> Unlike you guys I'm impressively bad at math, which is why I went in this direction I think


You may not be that good at math, but you can outspell me any freakin' day of the week. neuroepigenetics? I can only spell it via cut-and-paste


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> You may not be that good at math, but you can outspell me any freakin' day of the week. neuroepigenetics? I can only spell it via cut-and-paste


I have one year left before I graduate and I still need to spell it out in my head part by part


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 2, 2020)

ian said:


> heh, it seems to be getting a lot more appreciation that in other circles. usually the reaction to “i’m a mathematician” is either “i hated math”, “i’m so bad at math”, or “.....” + sidestepping sneakily toward the door.


Same thing for chemistry...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 2, 2020)

ian said:


> heh, it seems to be getting a lot more appreciation that in other circles. usually the reaction to “i’m a mathematician” is either “i hated math”, “i’m so bad at math”, or “.....” + sidestepping sneakily toward the door.


Why not just say you’re an undertaker or something?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> Same thing for chemistry...


When I'm not being a TF/Kato fanboy, my day job is an organic chemist.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 2, 2020)

Rocket scientist ... vibro-acoustic environments/testing ... originally flight test but then decided to change altitudes ...

FWIW - try very hard not to let thing make "loud booms" ... loud (very) - yes ... booms - not so much unless it is by design ... hence my 'minor' obsession with stainless materials (CF in the handles of course).


----------



## bkultra (Jun 2, 2020)

@Bert2368 I love to blow **** up, you hiring?

Edit: Just realized we could have fun inserting our own 4 letter words into that censor. Either way $20 is $20


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 2, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> When I'm not being a TF/Kato fanboy, my day job is an organic chemist.


We are a rare breed. Where are you located?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> We are a rare breed. Where are you located?


Grew up and studied in UK, now Dallas. Heading back to Europe next year.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 2, 2020)

bkultra said:


> @Bert2368 I love to blow **** up, you hiring?
> 
> Edit: Just realized we could have fun inserting our own 4 letter words into that censor. Either way $20 is $20


good save
I was about to get creative


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Grew up and studied in UK, now Dallas.


mesquite-smoked fish and chips?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> mesquite-smoked fish and chips?


Washed down with warm beer


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

the trifecta!


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Probably should have provided a little more clarity. I work in fixed income asset mgmt as a portfolio manager. Specialize in muni bonds and structured product (CMO and CMBS for the most part), and head up muni ESG.


----------



## parbaked (Jun 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> mesquite-smoked fish and chips?


Full English breakfast with tortillas...?


----------



## rocketman (Jun 2, 2020)

Cook occasionally , make knives occasionally, spend most of my time being an Orthodontist... Have been since I got out of post graduate school in 72.
Just a really great fun job.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 2, 2020)

Software engineer, games industry. 
Worked on FIFA, World of Tanks, a few others no one heard of or will ever, as such things sometimes go.
Can be a very fun job with a good company, can be very much not with others. I've been very lucky.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 2, 2020)

Barashka said:


> Software engineer, games industry.
> Worked on FIFA, World of Tanks, a few others no one heard of or will ever, as such things sometimes go.
> Can be a very fun job with a good company, can be very much not with others. I've been very lucky.


what was the game you enjoyed making the most/ had the most fun with?


----------



## SeattleBen (Jun 2, 2020)

IBEW electrician here. Mostly do civil projects. Did fine dining for some years between this and having worked in the maritime industry.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 2, 2020)

Make and sharpen knives...

Before that, hmmm. Twenty years ago, I was about 3/4 of the way to get a degree in Mechanical Engineering with a minor in Maths. Got stressed and lost focus, and started washing dishes. Quickly moved up to line cook, and was offered a position as a Saucier, but the hotel closed before I could start. 

Then played poker professionally for a bit, and eventually ended up working in warehouses. I was running flow in an Amazon warehouse before opening my own business. I don't miss having 100's of people under my control, or dealing with bosses that couldn't keep their egos in check.

Life is more simple now, and ties in more with how I started my young adulthood.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 2, 2020)

Retired, in Philadelphia. Might not have had the courage to admit that I practiced law (SEC/corporate, etc.) before someone else had the courage to admit having a legal background.


----------



## madelinez (Jun 2, 2020)

Electrical engineer but ended up in software development after a few years of doing mining construction.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't be bashful Larry. We save a spot for you and 999 of your ex-co-workers at the bottom of the sea 


...I know what you're going to stay. But it's a start.


----------



## gcsquared (Jun 2, 2020)

Very cool thread. Interesting to know that aside from folks in the industry, there are also lots of scientists / mathematicians / engineers / doctors here.

I am an investment banker. Used to co-own a restaurant — tough business, so closed it down. Gave me new appreciation and admiration for folks in the industry.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Don't be bashful Larry. We save a spot for you and 999 of your ex-co-workers at the bottom of the sea
> 
> 
> ...I know what you're going to stay. But it's a start.



Obligatory lawyer bashing? OK

Why do they bury lawyers 12' down I stead of 6' like everyone else?


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 2, 2020)

bkultra said:


> @Bert2368 I love to blow **** up, you hiring?
> 
> Edit: Just realized we could have fun inserting our own 4 letter words into that censor. Either way $20 is $20



We are always looking for more people who want to learn the craft. It's a low margin business, so pays not so well, it's moderately dirty work (but a lot cleaner than say, cleaning out the grease trap in a commercial kitchen- Or dealing with the bathrooms on a heavy night). It is not particularly dangerous, IF you can learn to follow procedures and keep your wits about you. 

PM me if you want to try it. It looks like you are near Chicago? I will be leading a good sized barge show on Lake Geneva in Southern WI on July 1st & 2nd. Come on out and smell the smoke...


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> We are always looking for more people who want to learn the craft. It's a low margin business, so pays not so well, it's moderately dirty work (but a lot cleaner than say, cleaning out the grease trap in a commercial kitchen- Or dealing with the bathrooms on a heavy night). It is not particularly dangerous, IF you can learn to follow procedures and keep your wits about you.
> 
> PM me if you want to try it. It looks like you are near Chicago? I will be leading a good sized barge show on Lake Geneva in Southern WI on July 1st & 2nd. Come on out and smell the smoke...


sometimes i still feel the grease stuck on my arms from cleaning those even though it has long been scrubbed off til it bleeds.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 2, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Dayum Bert.....I wanna do what you do, that sounds fun! I occasionally set stuff on fire, but only if I am trying to do too many things at once. Or use too much butter in a saute pan



I have been PAID to burn down a rendition of a famous architects design... For ART, you understand.



And I refuse to apologize for art!


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 2, 2020)

Retired. Been a (poor) high school teacher, a (reasonable) adult ESL teacher, taxi driver, taxi depot manager, document controller, software trainer, IT support person, pumped petrol (gas), worked in a copper/lead mine, labourer, pollster and a few I don't even remember.


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 2, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Wow... I'm an uneducated brute compared to you guys.
> Dropped out of high school


Not at all!
Mark Twain reputedly said something like, “I have never let schooling interfere with my education.”
You sir, are very educated!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 3, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> mesquite-smoked fish and chips?


And don't forget mushy peas and swimming in malt vinegar.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Wow... I'm an uneducated brute compared to you guys.
> 
> Dropped out of high school and ended up cooking over the next 15 years - one of the places was a fine-dining restaurant. At the very least I got my qualifications for that.
> Making knives now.


You're in good company. Both Steve Jobs and Mark Zuckerberg dropped out. They did OK too I think.


----------



## Jmz76 (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m a high school pastor, who developed a fondness for cooking , and fell into the deep pit of high(er)-end knives  but I’m loving learning and starting a collection , and the knives just make me want to cook more !


----------



## Luftmensch (Jun 3, 2020)

Some pretty cool jobs here! And a surprising number of highly educated folk.... maybe my surprise is more a reflection on me than it is of the community !


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 3, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> maybe my surprise is more a reflection on me than it is of the community !


That might be true!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 3, 2020)

In the breakfast cereal and snacks industry, take care of sales in a couple places. Great to hear from everyone


----------



## Nemo (Jun 3, 2020)

Tristan said:


> In the breakfast cereal and snacks industry, take care of sales in a couple places. Great to hear from everyone


Are you responsible for the breakfast cereal boxes that make such excellent makeshift strops?


----------



## Tristan (Jun 3, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Are you responsible for the breakfast cereal boxes that make such excellent makeshift strops?


Haha I don’t take responsibility for the silica levels in our cereal box paper


----------



## knifeknight (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm running my own company (construction waste disposal) since 19 years in SW Germany. Before that I worked for a building contractor for nearly ten years. Education was in Geology - finished with a doctorate in the early 90s.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, since I started this thread (not long ago), it appears I am part of the covid-19 job cutting trend. I'm now trying to figure if I want to go back to being a compliance officer or just be a MBA student.


----------



## knifeknight (Jun 3, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well, since I started this thread (not long ago), it appears I am part of the covid-19 job cutting trend. I'm now trying to figure if I want to go back to being a compliance officer or just be a MBA student.


You might consider to migrate to Germany...construction business is running wild despite Corona and government is pumpin' billions after billions in the economy...

Just kidding


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 3, 2020)

knifeknight said:


> You might consider to migrate to Germany...construction business is running wild despite Corona and government is pumpin' billions after billions in the economy...
> 
> Just kidding


Having lived in Germany for three years, you may have a point.


----------



## knifeknight (Jun 3, 2020)

Now I'm curious: where und why ?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 3, 2020)

knifeknight said:


> Now I'm curious: where und why ?


No worries. When I was in the USAF, I was stationed in Bitburg and loved it. Wish I could go back, Germany is amazing.

Jason


----------



## knifeknight (Jun 3, 2020)

Bitburg is a long way from where I live...but the landscape (Black Forest) is similar to parts of the Eifel....


----------



## zetieum (Jun 3, 2020)

My education is a PhD in a Genetics/bioinformatics in France. Then I followed an academic carrer for more than 10 years in Germany. I was heading a research group in Computational Biology. 
Since a couple of years, I am in a industrial group as head of Data Science and computational Biology in R&D.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 3, 2020)

People here are amazing. It's always nice to know more than just their hobby.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jun 3, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> That might be true!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 3, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well, since I started this thread (not long ago), it appears I am part of the covid-19 job cutting trend. I'm now trying to figure if I want to go back to being a compliance officer or just be a MBA student.


Ouch! Sorry to hear.


----------



## esoo (Jun 3, 2020)

IT network/security/systems administrator. Currently working as a Linux admin.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 3, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well, since I started this thread (not long ago), it appears I am part of the covid-19 job cutting trend. I'm now trying to figure if I want to go back to being a compliance officer or just be a MBA student.


Me too, although they insist its not Covid related ......
After 18 years in Dallas and 25 altogether in the USA I was ready to go back to Europe anyway. Maybe early retirement. I have a year left on the contract and am in the process of selling up. Plan is to buy a VW Campervan in the Netherlands or Germany and tour Europe (particularly France where I hope to settle and build my dream house). As they say every cloud has a silver lining so this is a great opportunity to finally pursue some dreams.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't blame you, I'd do the same.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 3, 2020)

Why do people find the idea that I could be an influencer so funny? I mean, for all you know, I could be super good looking.


----------



## ian (Jun 3, 2020)

You are a KKF influencer.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jun 3, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> Probably should have provided a little more clarity. I work in fixed income asset mgmt as a portfolio manager. Specialize in muni bonds and structured product (CMO and CMBS for the most part), and head up muni ESG.


Now you're speaking my language. Awesome. Side note: we are getting ready to launch a high-yield tax-exempt bond...too much work.


----------



## inferno (Jun 3, 2020)

i'm a mechanic, or "technician" as its called today. i work with "heavy industry" stuff aimed mostly at mining/metals/construction/demolition/destruction markets. mostly hydraulic and pneumatic machines in one way or another. everything from hand held to many many ton machines. i'm also the product specialist, sales engineer, teacher for the new mechanics, tech support for the retailers and inhouse. tech support for the spare parts sales dept etc etc etc.

basically my job involves wrenching stuff apart with sledges/acetylene/hydraulic wrenches/angle grinders/other fun minor or major destructive tools. then find out whats wrong with the machine, fix that and then reassemble.

i kinda like it. its like all types of metalworking baked into one job. machining welding grinding banging sanding polishing and there is also a precision part in it. you need to have a good eye/judgement for the most minute detail but still need to be able to swing the biggest hammers to solve the problem.

before that i have worked as:
a cnc machinist/programmer/operator, manufacturing similar stuff i'm now wrenching on. more or less. also heavy industry. mostly the oil industry.

interior carpenter or "cabinet maker".

handyman in a paint shop. sanding and repairing the stuff thats gonna get painted.

also did a few years in the bar/club industry in greece for the summers. about 15-20 years ago. i worked in the bar. i can't believe they actually payed me for this  but they did. probably the best job i've had.

oh yeah i forgot, i was also in charge of the wet t-shirt contests in greece  THATS the best job. i found the contestants, and i also sprayed water on them. those were the days.

but i regard my jobs mostly as my side-gigs more or less. i'm mostly into metallurgy and steel, music production and synths, building bikes and other fun stuff. but its nice to have a fully featured workshop/manufacturing shop to do these things right  if i cant make my own stuff at work, well then i would never work there in the first place.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 3, 2020)

I used to be a functioning human being, then lept into BOH 35 years ago and haven’t looked back. Spent last 10 years in govt. service in support of the military community. Was thinking of opening a B&B when I retire where I could also breed Irish Terriers.


----------



## inferno (Jun 3, 2020)

i would breed pygmy goats and pygmy hedgehogs if i could.


----------



## valdim (Jun 3, 2020)

inferno said:


> i'm a mechanic, or "technician" as its called today. i work with "heavy industry" stuff aimed mostly at mining/metals/construction/demolition/destruction markets. mostly hydraulic and pneumatic machines in one way or another. everything from hand held to many many ton machines. i'm also the product specialist, sales engineer, teacher for the new mechanics, tech support for the retailers and inhouse. tech support for the spare parts sales dept etc etc etc.
> 
> basically my job involves wrenching stuff apart with sledges/acetylene/hydraulic wrenches/angle grinders/other fun minor or major destructive tools. then find out whats wrong with the machine, fix that and then reassemble.
> 
> ...


You mention Greece several times...WHat is your relation to this lovely country, if not a secret?
I should mention there is a reason behind the question - i found an old (from 1931) french-greek dictionary while I was clearing an old wardrobe... And now I wonder if I can sell it REALLY expensive and buy some good knife 
If anybody can give me an idea where online I can check how much this would be (like an online prawn shop), I would appreciate it


----------



## inferno (Jun 3, 2020)

i used to work in greece, because it was one of the best party places on earth in the early 2000s. so yeah i go where the party is. the party was better inside the bar than outside imo. you know its a good place when you can work after a few x and still get payed  only happened twice or so but still. i love greece. i'd say it the premier party place on earth. its islands, blue sea, booze and babes. and clubs. what more could you ask for really.


----------



## inferno (Jun 3, 2020)

and yeah before i set you off on a wild goose chase there are things you need to know.

greece and spain is where the rest of (the wealthy) europe goes to have fun for vacation. 

but lets say. greece. its a lot of individual islands. maybe 30-40 of them that are popular. but at a given time only 3-4 of them may be truly good. and they only stay good for maybe 2-3 years at a time. then the good party moves on to the next island, ansd then after 2-3 years it moves on again. so you basically have to know first hand where the good islands are before going there. 

i mean i heard crete was good. rethymnon. i went there in 2007. sucked ass. but i bet it was good in 2002-2004 or so. so it is what it is. you want to go where its the best right now imo. not where it was the best 3 years ago.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 3, 2020)

What a great thread, so great to see everyone's varying professions. Worked BOH after college all the while maintaining a neighborhood grocery gig at a family owned joint. Just bought the business last June with some long time friends and employees. Two locations in North Seattle. 

I LOVE the perks. Here's and old Jewish proverb: Never pay retail.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 3, 2020)

Executive Chef of a hotel in the Atlanta, Ga area.
Side gig is making knives and handles.
For the last two+ months been stay at home dad to a mischievous little 20 m/o girl as well as writing new banquet menus, use records, cost sheets, you know all the fun stuff.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 3, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> what was the game you enjoyed making the most/ had the most fun with?


I work in a large team on a specific part of the game, I enjoy what I do but I don't exactly stay late playing games I make .. enjoyment comes from work I do and not the entire product. Not to dis ether game I made, great fun for many people .. but after seeing it 8 hours a day, I kinda need something else. I do play world of tanks, but not on the platform I make it for .. just as a change of scenery. 

In the past, I often wished I would work on some of my favorite franchises like Deus Ex or Tomb Raider, but luckily never had a chance. I get obsessive and wouldn't be able to let go of some of the things that need letting go to get the product complete .. having a clear head for, sometimes, hard decisions is critical for a good final product.


----------



## ftdoc11 (Jun 3, 2020)

Finishing up medical school. Nearly took the cook/chef route, but figured I could still cook at home as a hobby and get the best of both worlds. I'm sure that seems like an easy choice, but I left a career in finance that long-term would have set me up better financially so money was not the primary driving force. Moral of the story, I'm not built for a desk job.


----------



## Midsummer (Jun 3, 2020)

Physician; I did private practice OB/GYN for about 10 years. After about 3,000 deliveries somehow it just wasn't what it once had been. I worked in and supervised public prenatal and family planning clinics for the State Health Department for about 16-17 years. I just moved into the office of the Medical Director for the State department of health in our county, right as the covid-19 reared its ugly head. It's kinda a trial by fire.


----------



## Kippington (Jun 3, 2020)

Midsummer said:


> I just moved into the office of the Medical Director for the State department of health in our county, right as the covid-19 reared its ugly head


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Midsummer said:


> Physician; I did private practice OB/GYN for about 10 years. After about 3,000 deliveries somehow it just wasn't what it once had been. I worked in and supervised public prenatal and family planning clinics for the State Health Department for about 16-17 years. I just moved into the office of the Medical Director for the State department of health in our county, right as the covid-19 reared its ugly head. It's kinda a trial by fire.


All I wanna do is just ride off into that sunset.....


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 3, 2020)

Midsummer said:


> I just moved into the office of the Medical Director for the State department of health in our county, right as the covid-19 reared its ugly head. It's kinda a trial by fire.



I think THIS wins the thread...


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> All I wanna do is just ride off into that sunset.....


Bicycles can be had for cheap.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 4, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Bicycles can be had for cheap.


But selling out like TP and hand sanitizer. Thanks Covid


----------



## childermass (Jun 4, 2020)

I‘m a biomedical scientist working as laboratory quality specialist at Austrian Red Cross' blood bank. Quite a challenging and volatile job lately .


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> But selling out like TP and hand sanitizer. Thanks Covid


Get two coconut halves and ride off into the sunset all Monty Python and the Holy Grail style.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Tis but a scratch.


----------



## nakneker (Jun 4, 2020)

Commercial contractor. We work in the southwest and Hawaii, mostly government work with VA leases. I’m pretty burnt though to be honest, gonna stick with it for another 3-5 years and then maybe open a firearms shop, mostly long range rifles would be the hope.

I was studying to be a fish and Game biologist in college when my macro economics professor had us write a paper on the life style we envisioned for our future. He read mine, asked what I was studying and when I told him wildlife biology he advised me to switch over to law or medicine or drop out and get after it. I dropped out the next day and never looked back. The company kept getting bigger as the family grew, seven kids will do that.

Interesting thread!


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 4, 2020)

Such amazing diversity of people - from mathematicians to cereals, to care givers, Teachers, retirees, you name it. All with a love of fine, hand crafted knives


----------



## valdim (Jun 4, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Never pay retail.


Call me stupid, but i dont get this...Means "always buy from the manufacturer."?


----------



## Bodine (Jun 4, 2020)

Retired General Contractor, now doing part time claims adjusting to keep me busy.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

valdim said:


> Call me stupid, but i dont get this...Means "always buy from the manufacturer."?


Never pay full price.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jun 4, 2020)

I run a small hotel called "Fawlty Towers".

Just kidding, I'm a Silicon Valley EE actually still working on silicon, vs. apps, websites, or games that all the cool kids here are working on these days.


----------



## James (Jun 4, 2020)

Dentist. No one likes me until something breaks or hurts.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 4, 2020)

valdim said:


> Call me stupid, but i dont get this...Means "always buy from the manufacturer."?


wholesale


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 4, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> Now you're speaking my language. Awesome. Side note: we are getting ready to launch a high-yield tax-exempt bond...too much work.



I don't do HY, but I always enjoy talking munis to muni people. You talk munis to non muni people the look like you cut your veggies with cutco. I'd say structured product is level 2 when it comes to "nuance". Talking to dealers about SP is fun when you start educating them on munis. Their heads just spin.

@AFKitchenknivesguy , sorry man. I've always enjoyed your posts and hope you can continue in the future. Best of luck landing how you want/need to land.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> @AFKitchenknivesguy , sorry man. I've always enjoyed your posts and hope you can continue in the future. Best of luck landing how you want/need to land.


Thanks I appreciate it! I think I'm going to do my next graduate program full time, need break anyways.


----------



## rob (Jun 5, 2020)

Great to see such a diverse range of characters on the forum.

I own a retail hydroponic and garden supply store in Melbourne. 
Worked in kitchens in my late teens and early twenties mainly helping chefs with food prep. Then studied horticulture and worked in plant nurseries for about 7 years, now a keen home cook.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 5, 2020)

Danzo said:


> What a great thread, so great to see everyone's varying professions. Worked BOH after college all the while maintaining a neighborhood grocery gig at a family owned joint. Just bought the business last June with some long time friends and employees. Two locations in North Seattle.
> 
> I LOVE the perks. Here's and old Jewish proverb: Never pay retail.


I live in Bothell, what business do you own?


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 5, 2020)

I owned an alarm company in Seattle for 35 years until I retired a little over a year ago now. We did installations, service and monitoring of security systems. We also installed whole house audio systems and built in surround sound systems. Sold the monitoring contracts and never looked back. 

I’ve always enjoyed cooking and spend a lot of time in the kitchen. My wife and I enjoy all types of cooking and make many different ethnic foods. 

I like to design and build things and always have. About a year ago I saw a few YouTube videos on building 2x72 grinders and decided to build one. I had no intention of making knives, I just thought the machines were cool. One day I decided since I had the grinder I might as well try making a knife and I was surprised that I could actually do it. I’ve also gotten into making knife handles using epoxy resin casting and pigment powders along with other materials. While I enjoy making the knives what I really enjoy is designing and making the equipment to make the knives with. Aluminum and steel have been the materials of choice lately for these machines and tools. I’d like to come up with a small business platform to sell some of these products but we’ll see how that pans out. There’s something very rewarding owning your own business and I feel a bit lost not having one. I do feel fortunate that I don’t have my business now with this pandemic going on. I know this must be very difficult for many business owners.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 5, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I owned an alarm company in Seattle for 35 years until I retired a little over a year ago now. We did installations, service and monitoring of security systems. We also installed whole house audio systems and built in surround sound systems. Sold the monitoring contracts and never looked back.
> 
> I’ve always enjoyed cooking and spend a lot of time in the kitchen. My wife and I enjoy all types of cooking and make many different ethnic foods.
> 
> I like to design and build things and always have. About a year ago I saw a few YouTube videos on building 2x72 grinders and decided to build one. I had no intention of making knives, I just thought the machines were cool. One day I decided since I had the grinder I might as well try making a knife and I was surprised that I could actually do it. I’ve also gotten into making knife handles using epoxy resin casting and pigment powders along with other materials. While I enjoy making the knives what I really enjoy is designing and making the equipment to make the knives with. Aluminum and steel have been the materials of choice lately for these machines and tools. I’d like to come up with a small business platform to sell some of these products but we’ll see how that pans out. There’s something very rewarding owning your own business and I feel a bit lost not having one. I do feel fortunate that I don’t have my business now with this pandemic going on. I know this must be very difficult for many business owners.


As i said yesterday i was unhappily retired (absolutely lost) for 50 weeks. Every cloud has a silver lining. My colleagues (including my older son) are really struggling. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 5, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I live in Bothell, what business do you own?


ken's market in greenwood - marketime foods in fremont


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jun 5, 2020)

Jeez.. after reading this thread, I really regret going to culinary school


----------



## Danzo (Jun 5, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Jeez.. after reading this thread, I really regret going to culinary school



I almost went to culinary school. I told my cook buddy about it and he said don't bother, you'll learn on the job. An hour later he told me I have an interview at a restaurant the next day. Landed my first kitchen job right then and there. Had some of the best times of my life


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jun 5, 2020)

Danzo said:


> I almost went to culinary school. I told my cook buddy about it and he said don't bother, you'll learn on the job. An hour later he told me I have an interview at a restaurant the next day. Landed my first kitchen job right then and there. Had some of the best times of my life


I hear you brother. I had to bounce after a year. Too expensive. You definitely learn more on the job but unfortunately, at least by me, the degree helps when it comes landing certain higher paying jobs. Wish I finished to be honest. At the same time I have definitely had moments over the past 12 or so years where I questioned being in the industry at all. I love it. Just wish I chose a better paying career sometimes.


----------



## inferno (Jun 5, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Jeez.. after reading this thread, I really regret going to culinary school



should have gone to pusxxx school in greece instead


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 5, 2020)

Danzo said:


> ken's market in greenwood - marketime foods in fremont


I know of Ken’s Market, I’ll stop by next time I’m down that way.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 5, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I know of Ken’s Market, I’ll stop by next time I’m down that way.


Yeah come say hello, would love to meet another knife nerd


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 5, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


> As i said yesterday i was unhappily retired (absolutely lost) for 50 weeks. Every cloud has a silver lining. My colleagues (including my older son) are really struggling. Breaks my heart.


I know several people who are lost if they aren’t working. The hardest part for me has been the feeling of not having value or worth. I was done with the industry and was sick of running my business so that part doesn’t bother me. But feeling like I don’t have a purpose has been the hardest thing to deal with. I think part of that is not making money even though I don’t really need to. I believe what you need to do is find something to be passionate about, something that’s rewarding to do. When I create things in my shop I feel like I’m accomplishing something and that I have value again. I still get down sometimes but I’m doing better because of it. 

I feel so bad for all the small business owners out there, especially the restaurant owners.


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 5, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Yeah come say hello, would love to meet another knife nerd


I’ll stop by sometime, I go to Swanson’s Nursery fairly often which should be fairly close by.


----------



## Midsummer (Jun 5, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> When I create things in my shop I feel like I’m accomplishing something and that I have value again. I still get down sometimes but I’m doing better because of it.



WhenI was out, my shop and making things was a godsend.


----------



## copacetic (Jun 6, 2020)

Test and certify gas turbines (jet engines) for the oil and gas industry. They go on to power oil rigs, pump the natural gas around the grid, and operate as back-up in power stations, including nuclear.

Previously in the military doing pretty much the same thing on fast jet squadrons. You could say "Same meat, different gravy"  And yes, I am a little bit deaf!

Cooking for family at home is my creative outlet, as my regular job deals in absolutes and specifications, with no wiggle room for creative flair. When I'm in the kitchen, I treat recipes as guidance only.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Jun 12, 2020)

Currently a union carpenter's apprentice.

Before this I was an installer for about 6 years, which falls under the Union's many facets.

Once upon a time I was chef, who worked all the stations in some fashion. Have about 12 years in that industry, all things from delivery driver, cold side, prep, managing, catering, fry station, grill, saute, etc. and about a year and a half front of the house bussing and serving during that period, even though earlier into my career swore I would never haha.

Done commercial HVAC for a brief period, which was surprisingly interesting, though I despised the conditions I was working under.

Had also played poker for a living and if it weren't for being a complete degen at the time probably still would be.

I've driven trucks(non-CDL).

Been a milk man, no ******** haha!

Materials tester.

Worked mailroom.

And in my really younger years, spread the sticky icky, ooh wee, of course lol.

Guess I've never been satisfied committing to one thing, though I've loved almost all these jobs. Usually the lack of fair pay, proper benefits and safe/normal work conditions has always had me keeping it moving.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 12, 2020)

Lots of guys here from Seattle, I’m surprised. Lived in Greenwood through college, and just moved back to Greenlake, shopped at Ken’s all the time. Love that spot. 
Who needs ECG?


----------



## waruixd (Jun 13, 2020)

Executive Sous Chef


----------



## madmotts (Jun 21, 2020)

Not to hijack this thread (I'm a creative director/graphic designer for insurance company), but is there a Seattle thread? @Danzo @gregfisk @captaincaed @seattleben? if not, let's get that going!


----------



## Danzo (Jun 21, 2020)

madmotts said:


> Not to hijack this thread (I'm a creative director/graphic designer for insurance company), but is there a Seattle thread? @Danzo @gregfisk @captaincaed @seattleben? if not, let's get that going!


Fire it up. @dan too


----------



## gregfisk (Jun 21, 2020)

madmotts said:


> Not to hijack this thread (I'm a creative director/graphic designer for insurance company), but is there a Seattle thread? @Danzo @gregfisk @captaincaed @seattleben? if not, let's get that going!


Just posted There


----------



## Receiver52 (Jun 21, 2020)

Retired for 9 years. Used to do financial restructuring. That’s the fancy description. What I really did was turnaround sick companies. Interesting work with a very high stress level. Miss the action but not the stress.


----------



## Carlo (Jun 22, 2020)

MD in a NYC public hospital, taking care of severely psychiatrically ill children and teens. Took my wife and kids to Vermont (where we both grew up) at the start of COVID and went back to the city and worked 36 straight days because we were understaffed. Still only been back up to see them 3 times.


----------



## Nagakin (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm currently cooking, but that will probably change soon. Dropped out when I was 15 and started doing whatever while traveling. Probably had over 30 jobs. Retail, aerospace, fishing, musician, demolition, childcare, salesman, delivery driver, debt collector, bouncer, landscaper, mortician asst., warehouse, forager, florist, etc. 

The one that made me say **** it and pick a skill was the demolition gig in Cambodia. Basically, God doesn't look in that direction (it's okay, I'm Cambodian) and after my 5th time almost dying that day, I found out I was working for the mob. We pretty much destroyed people's property to buy their land for cheap and sell it to foreign investors. 

So, I got the hell out of there immediately and started washing dishes stateside. I figured cooking was a good skill to take off with again, but the pandemic changed everything, so who knows now. @Carl Kotte just needs to teach me how to be an influencer. The stories are getting less cute without the $$ attached.


----------



## FishmanDE (Jun 22, 2020)

I cook for a living


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 22, 2020)

Carlo said:


> MD in a NYC public hospital, taking care of severely psychiatrically ill children and teens. Took my wife and kids to Vermont (where we both grew up) at the start of COVID and went back to the city and worked 36 straight days because we were understaffed. Still only been back up to see them 3 times. ☹


Thanks for your hard work.


----------

